# z hřibů láku



## ilocas2

Dobrý den, co znamená slovo "láka" v textu této písničky? "Lák" vím, co je. Děkuji

Úryvek:

Zbytek láku
z hřibů láku
i tu kýtu stáhnul z háku
ještě kouše
to je zkrátka zrada
já ji víc než ráda

Celý text se dá kdyžtak najít přes Google.


----------



## ilocas2

Dík, já jsem taky našel v jednom slovníku, že to je nějaká míra. Ale mě to prostě v tu chvíli nedocvaklo. Nedávalo mi to smysl, takže jsem si myslel, že to je něco jiného. Takže to asi znamená, že z toho množství hřibů, co tam bylo, si vzal tu jednu láku.

A do Googlu jsem se díval taky, ale ten odkaz jednotky.cz jsem nějak přehlédl, opravdu, nevymýšlim si, akorát jsem kliknul na tohle:

http://krizovkarsky-slovnik-online.cz/najit-otazku?co=láka

Tady je ten slovník:

http://ssjc.ujc.cas.cz/search.php?hledej=Hledat&heslo=láka&sti=EMPTY&where=hesla&hsubstr=no


----------



## marsi.ku

Já to teda chápu tak, že to není láka, ale že ten lák byl z hřibů - zbytek láku z hřibů, z hřibů láku - že je to napsáno takto, aby se to rýmovalo. Ta jednotka mi tam totiž taky moc nesedí... Ale je pravda, že jsem to celé nečetla, tak to i může být jednotka


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

výše citovaný text skupiny *Těžkej Pokondr* s názvem "Prázdnej špajz" je kompletně celý o jídle. Jinými slovy řečeno, dávám - s úsměvem na rtech - za pravdu uživatelce marsi.ku.

Výše uvedená pasáž oné druhé sloky je velice, velice nešťastně zvolena, *stylisticky* míněno, neboť zde dochází kvůli rýmu (viz metrika) k jednoznačné *sémantické záměně* (viz *láka (míra)* x *lák (nálev)* ). 
*
Dle mě jde tedy o **"lák/nálev z hřibů **(=> např. dám si z nasbíraných hřibů - zbytek - koupeného/doma dělaného/pikantního láku)"*... Nevím, nejsem sice veliký odborník na gastronomii, ale napadla mě např. "čalamáda"?!

Výklad druhé sloky (citace):

*Zbytek láku, z hřibů láku* i tu kýtu stáhnu z háku
ještě kouše, to je zkrátka zrada, já jí víc než ráda
počkej kámo, jednou to sám poznáš, co je prázdnej špajz... 

Více zde:
http://www.karaoketexty.cz/texty-pi...zdnej-spajz-kim-carnes-bette-davis-eyes-55079

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

